
The iPad provides the ultimate browsing experience? - sant0sk1
http://theflashblog.com/?p=1703
======
moron4hire
Row 2, Column 2: I know it's blurred, but come on, it's not very professional.

~~~
seldo
Seriously. "No flash = no porn" is a pretty base move (also, HTML5 video is
surely only a matter of time...)

